# Game #16: Los Angeles Clippers (3-13) @ Phoenix Suns (7-8) - 11/26



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

* When: Friday, 9PMEST/7PMMT/6PMPST
Where: US Airways - Phoenix, AZ
TV: local or by illegal method*
*Previous Game: L 115-123 vs Chicago Bulls*












* Los Angeles Clippers (3-13)

Starters: 





































PG Eric Bledsoe | SG Eric Gordon | SF Al-Farouq Aminu | PF Blake Griffin | C DeAndre Jordan* 
















*Phoenix Suns (7-8) 

Starters: 





































PG Steve Nash | SG Jason Richardson | SF Grant Hill | PF Hedo Turkoglu | C Channing Frye * 




*_Victory Advisory_*








*Suns have been placed on.....STAY FOCUSED!*​


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Griffin might just drop 40 on us.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Suns up 67-51 at the half. Griffin only has 8 so far.


Jrich 22 pts. Warrick 16 off the bench.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

98-81, Suns at the end of 3. Suns on 23-10 run since it was cut down to 4. 

Jrich 29 pts.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

*Suns 116, Clippers 108*


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

We need to figure out crunch time possessions and rebounding. This is getting sad how they blow these leads


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

We need a true starting PF.


----------

